# Pond Life



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

First Frog to appear in our ponds this year


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Great pic, makes me wanna go take a look in mine, yeah, I will.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hell Andrew thats about three weeks earlier than up here!

My pond is still frozen to a depth of 4 inches!

Nice piccie


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, 2 seen, unless you can see any more.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

That pic is like a `Where`s Wally` episode!!! I can (I `think`) see 2 frogs in the pond - but only coz of their eyes reflecting back - and knowing my eye sight, they`ll be a couple of ring pulls glistening in the light!


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

1st one arrived here on the 4th too.
Within a week of this date for the past 5 years.


----------



## RENT-A-GOAT (Oct 25, 2009)

Have a large number of frogs in our ponds especialy the wildlife/frog pond in the wild garden. A summer or two ago we were swabbign them and sendign the swabs off for some big frog research thing. We have Greater crested newts as well but they dont show themselves too often only when they appear when the larger fish ponds are bign cleared of winter bebris as the warmer weather comes.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Pete Q said:


> Yes, 2 seen, unless you can see any more.
> image
> image


HEHE, cool pics :2thumb:


----------

